# Pixelfehlerprüfung sinnvoll?



## Tigris (8. April 2013)

*Pixelfehlerprüfung sinnvoll?*

Hallo!

Leider musste ich nach einiger Zeit feststellen, das mein neuer Monitor nun leider doch einen recht störenden Pixelfehler hat. 
Mindfactory z.B. bietet ja diese Pixelfehlerprüfung an. 
Hat damit schon einer Erfahrung machen können? Lohnt sich der Aufpreis?  Möchte nicht schon wieder so einen Umtausch - Marathon.


----------



## hendrosch (8. April 2013)

*AW: Pixelfehlerprüfung sinnvoll?*

Hab jetzt eigentlich noch nie einen Pixelfehler gehabt bei zig Monitoren und Fernsehern ich denke falls man mal wirklich einen Pixelfehler haben sollte schickt man den Monitor zurück und bestellt einen neuen auch wenn das die Händler bestimmt nicht mögen.


----------



## instagib (8. April 2013)

*AW: Pixelfehlerprüfung sinnvoll?*

Du kannst einen Monitor per FAG immer zurücksenden... nur muss dir klar sein das ein Monitor mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 aus ~2 Millionen Pixel bzw. ~6 Millionen Subpixel besteht.

Wenn du auf einem weißen und auf einem schwarzen Hintergrund keine kompletten toten Pixel in der Bildmitte erkennst und der Monitor keine gröberen Macken hat (Ausleuchtung, Homogenität etc.) dann würde ich ihn behalten denn sonnst kommst du nur vom Regen in die Traufe.

Pixelfehler können übrigens auch erst im Laufe der Zeit entstehen; selbst wenn er keine Pixelfehler beim Erstbetrieb hat heißt das noch lange nicht das er nach 3 Monaten Betrieb ebenfalls keine hat.

PS.: Umso höher die PPI (Auflösung vs. Bildschirmgröße) desto weniger auffällig sind Pixelfehler.



> Mindfactory z.B. bietet ja diese Pixelfehlerprüfung an.



Dann ist es wahrscheinlicher das du bei Mindfactory ohne Pixelfehlerprüfung einen mit Pixelfehler bekommst, die schon getesteten werden ja wieder eingepackt und verkauft.
Der einzige Vorteil besteht darin das du mit der Pixelfehlerprüfung eine zusätzliche Garantie erhältst mit der du im Falle des Rechtsstreits etwas in der Hand hast.
Es kann aber auch sein das Rückläufer mit anderen Macken, jedoch ohne Pixelfehler so wieder unter die Leute gebracht werden.

Ich halte nicht viel davon ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## Tigris (9. April 2013)

*AW: Pixelfehlerprüfung sinnvoll?*



instagib schrieb:


> Du kannst einen Monitor per FAG immer zurücksenden... nur muss dir klar sein das ein Monitor mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 aus ~2 Millionen Pixel bzw. ~6 Millionen Subpixel besteht.
> 
> Wenn du auf einem weißen und auf einem schwarzen Hintergrund keine kompletten toten Pixel in der Bildmitte erkennst und der Monitor keine gröberen Macken hat (Ausleuchtung, Homogenität etc.) dann würde ich ihn behalten denn sonnst kommst du nur vom Regen in die Traufe.
> 
> ...


 
Richtig, meiner hatte am Anfang auch nichts! Heute dachte ich mir- ach ein kleiner Staubkorn..puste und dann der Schock..
Naja, muss man halt überlegen wegen Umtasuch. Ich meine für 400€ möchte man ja auch was Ordentliches. 
Aber du hast natürlich schon recht. Das selbe Problem kann wieder vorkommen. Dann muss man halt mit leben. Ist zwar etwas nervig, aber gibt ja auch schlimmeres.


----------



## Jeretxxo (9. April 2013)

*AW: Pixelfehlerprüfung sinnvoll?*

Gab es nicht auch mal Pixelfehlerklassen? Je nach Klasse dürfen nur so und so viele Pixel fehlerhaft sein, ansonsten ist es ein Sachmangel und muss mit einem technisch einwandfreien Gerät getauscht werden.

Mir war so, oder gibt es das nur bei TV Geräten? Bin mir da grade nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## instagib (9. April 2013)

*AW: Pixelfehlerprüfung sinnvoll?*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Gab es nicht auch mal Pixelfehlerklassen? Je nach Klasse dürfen nur so und so viele Pixel fehlerhaft sein, ansonsten ist es ein Sachmangel und muss mit einem technisch einwandfreien Gerät getauscht werden.
> 
> Mir war so, oder gibt es das nur bei TV Geräten? Bin mir da grade nicht ganz sicher.



Alle (Die meisten?) Consumer Geräte sind Pixelfehlerklasse II

Zitat:
Als „üblich“ im Sinne der ISO 13406-2 definierten die Hersteller die Pixelfehlerklasse II und erheben sie damit zum Basisstandard. Danach dürfen beispielsweise bei einem TFT-Display mit einer Auflösung von 1920 × 1080 Pixeln (= 2,073 Mio Pixel) vier Pixel ständig leuchten, vier Pixel ständig schwarz und bis zu zehn Subpixel defekt sein.



> Richtig, meiner hatte am Anfang auch nichts! Heute dachte ich mir- ach ein kleiner Staubkorn..puste und dann der Schock..
> Naja, muss man halt überlegen wegen Umtasuch. Ich meine für 400€ möchte man ja auch was Ordentliches.



Ja klar, nur erfahrungsgemäß hat der Preis leider nichts mit mehr oder weniger Pixelfehler zu tun.
Pixelfehler gehören zur Serienstreuung - Genauso wie die Ausleuchtung und die Homogenität.
Wenn du Pech hast hat dein nächster Monitor wo anders einen Pixelfehler und noch dazu eine schlechtere Homogenität.
Und nach dem fünften Austauschmonitor hättest du dann doch lieber wieder den ersten... 

Wenn du noch innerhalb des FAG bist, kannst du natürlich den Monitor zurücksenden; aber das musst du selber entscheiden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2013)

*AW: Pixelfehlerprüfung sinnvoll?*

Das was die haben dürften wäre der Masse an Kunden schon zuviel. Generell ist es eine feine Sache mit dem Test wenn man sich den Monitor bestellt und auf Nr. sicher gehen will. Ich persönlich zahle lieber etwas mehr und kaufe die Vorort, so sehe ich neben den möglichen Pixelfehlern auch das Gesamtbild ( Helligkeitsverteilung ). Ich hatte bei 10 Monitoren erst einmal einen defekten Pixel, aber bei 5 Geräten eine unschöne Helligkeitsverteilung die mich abschreckte.


----------



## instagib (9. April 2013)

*AW: Pixelfehlerprüfung sinnvoll?*



> Das was die haben dürften wäre der Masse an Kunden schon zuviel. Generell ist es eine feine Sache mit dem Test wenn man sich den Monitor bestellt und auf Nr. sicher gehen will.



Es sind viele mit dem Pixelfehlertest von MF nicht zufrieden, die haben trotz Überprüfung einen mit Pixelfehler bekommen.

https://www.google.at/search?q=pixe...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a

Ich glaube das Mindfactory auch nur sehr schnell ganze Pixelfehler überprüft  - Subpixelfehler fallen bei dem Test garantiert nicht darunter.


----------



## Stevy (9. April 2013)

Ich muss sagen das es sich eventuell lohnt, bei meinem 24" hab ich leider einen... Nur da kann man halt nichts machen, er fällt auch nur auf wenn man direkt hinsieht. es ist halt die frage. 
Am besten wie ich mal versehnlich 3 23"er bestellt und dann den ohne nehmen aber da waren alle 3 ohne, die 2 anderen hab ich einfach wieder zurück geschickt.


----------

